# Quest for the perfect corner creation - Resurrection



## LocustDemon (12 Aug 2014)

Right! The hi-tech adventure begins! 
Firstly I'm Matt from Sheffield and I've had a tank for a year now, tried different fish and plants, breeding and I've wanted to set up a hi-tech tank from the start. 

It's a black juwel 190 corner tank currently running two fluval 405's, one spray bar and one duck beak outflow.
Depending on what people think I may just use one 405 but I'm not sure yet. 
It has two t5's both with clip on 190degree reflectors, one natural light bulb and one daylight. 




Got a nice piece of bogwood root that will be the main piece, has sort of a bowl in the root with a overhang over it, then it's pretty hollow underneath. You can't really get perspective from the photos but I'll post them anyway. 






She wasnt happy when she wanted a shower!! 
Wood will go from back right glass to front left corner-ish. 

So I've ordered
3L of JBL volcanic mineral. 
5L of Tropica substrate. 
20kg of JBL sansibar white. 
3 stage 100gpd aquarium, RO water system. 
CO2 Regulator with two Gauge and Solenoid Magnetic Valve. 
Curved Tweezers. 
5x Suction Cup for the Co2 tube. 
U-Shape Glass CO2 Tubing Connector. 
2m of Clear CO2 Resistant Aquarium Polyurethane Tubing. 
High Quality Precision Metal CO2 Bubble Counter with Build-in check valve and Magnify Holder. 
CO2 Drop Checker. 
2x Precision CO2 Atomizer 70mm Bazooka Diffuser. 

Going to order some more glassware for the inlet/outlet. 
Just need to source a FE now but might pop up to my local station to see what they say.. 

I'm basically wanting mainly shrimp in the tank with Otocinclus and possibly nerite snails. 
Shall be on RO water. 
And my tap waters pH after 24 hours settles at 6.5. 
I have absolutely no idea what plants I should get but I'd like a good carpet and the get some nice coverage on the wood. Whilst having some nice high plants along the back that grow out a little if anybody can offer some advice please? 
Also going to be dosing ferts (ei)

Is two filters overkill, one is full of media and the other just has sponges with polishing pads and was used as sort of a wave maker to increase flow. 

Thanks for having a read and this will be happening over the next few weeks, depending on how long it takes for the stuff to arrive. Shall post photos of the goodies! 
Cheers! 
Matt.


----------



## Alastair (12 Aug 2014)

Hi matt, 
Welcome to ukaps. Lovely bit of wood. 

If I were you I'd run both the filters as that piece of wood will interfere with your flow rate. 
It would look nice with one of the microsorum species and moss on the wood. I'd also leave off the reflectors just fir now until it grows in some more. 

If you look through the journals section there are a few different scapes in Juwel trigons from Gary nelson and Ian holdich that are really really good. 

Good luck starting it and look forward to seeing how it goes 

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LocustDemon (12 Aug 2014)

Hey up Alastair, thanks. 

Sorry the photo of the tank is the current setup, I'll be completely shutting it down to put in the new substrate, take out the mopani root and put the new piece in. Would quite like a long thin piece of wood covered in Moss to go from low to high, perhaps get some shrimp that want to go on a adventure. I saw the trigon builds that Gary did I think, amazing. 
Thanks, 
Matt.


----------



## REDSTEVEO (12 Aug 2014)

Hi Matt,

Welcome to the Forums, you will find everything you could ever need on here somewhere.

That is a nice bit of wood and I am looking forward to seeing how your take is going to be on scaping a corner tank. I have pasted a few links to some experiences I have had with my old Trigon 190, which I sold about two years ago. Now working on 'The Full Monty'

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/a-shady-glen-the-recovery-photographs.11352/

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/...nk-at-various-stages-including-re-scape.1548/

It is going to be interesting seeing a high tech Trigon 190, especially hearing how the 2x Precision CO2 Atomizer 70mm Bazooka Diffuser systems work. 

Good luck,

Steve.


----------



## Gary Nelson (12 Aug 2014)

Looking forward to watching this develop - thats a big lump of wood too!


----------



## LocustDemon (12 Aug 2014)

I like how wood looks in water, especially all the different curves and things that are a bit different. 
Just had a blinding idea...  I think I'll prop the wood up on the right hand side at the back so it sits higher and on the two bits that come out at the front then keep it there with some stone in the left so it doesn't move. Also seen there is some holes inside the bowl. Big enough to possibly find a bit of wood with a few branches on it or tied on that could be a small wavy tree sprouting out towards the left of the tank and as there wouldn't be plants or Moss on that bit of wood under I wouldn't have light issues.
The piece I'm holding in the photo is the overhang on the bowl, some Moss might do well on top of there. 




All my stuff is scheduled to be delivered tomorrow (13th) 
The inky think I now need is the FE. Went up to my local station and they said they don't deal with anything like that only head office.  Anybody got any ideas on getting one in the Sheffield area? 

Shall update later! Might even go wild on paint so you can see what I'm thinking! Haha. 

The dual Bazooka buy was so I could have one soaking for cleaning and one in the tank. 

All the trigon builds look amazing, love the way you stepped up the level with the dam of stone. 

Cheers, 
Matt.


----------



## LocustDemon (13 Aug 2014)

The first installment is here! 




 
Very surprised! It's come with a lot of piping that I didn't expect and a connector for the hose pipe! Happy happy! 



The stuff from Co2 art, extremely well packaged! 

Just waiting on my substrate now, still need to source Co2 and I was going with a FE, but I've found a place that delivers 6kg bottles near me, you loan for 33£ and refill for 13 so I really can't grumble at that! 
Edit -  just got off the phone, £36.79 deposit on the cylinder and £14.40 for the refill. Which to me is far cheaper than a FE as the deposit is refunded. 
Place is based in Sheffield on Shepcote Lane near meadowhell. Called gasandhireltd. 

Suppose I should start thinking about plants now hey? 
Also completely unrelated but found out we're having a little boy! That will love fish obviously!  

Matt.


----------



## LocustDemon (13 Aug 2014)

Substrate has arrived all safe and well packaged! Even got a bag of sweets!! 
Just need to go any pick up the cannister for co2 and then sort out some plants... 
Matt.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (13 Aug 2014)

Hi LocustDemond, Welcome To UKAPS  Love the look of the DW  Looking forward to seeing your Scape come together


----------



## ian_m (13 Aug 2014)

You need to read this, as getting sufficient CO2 distribution is very hard in corner tanks if not thought out properly at the start.

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/...thout-creating-a-whirlpool.22091/#post-226172

As 99.999% of beginners hi-tech issues are sufficient CO2 distribution for the given light level, this is even more important if you want to avoid killing plants and growing algae.


----------



## LocustDemon (13 Aug 2014)

Thanks for the replys guys! 
Substrate has turned up as well  
Had a read Ian, sorry I forgot to mention I've also ordered a 300lp/h pump for inside the tank to make sure I don't have flow issues. Should be here this week! 




Also going to look into a perspex spray bar so it looks nicer than the one I have on at the moment. It's cut in two sections, the first section sprays down at a 45 degree angle and the end section has smaller holes that spray straight for water agitation and a bit more flow. The pump will go towards the lower/mid levels to make sure that are is served. 
Off to work now anyhow, 
Cheers. 
Matt.


----------



## Lindy (14 Aug 2014)

If you are about to have your 1st baby you might want to make this low tech!


----------



## ian_m (14 Aug 2014)

If you are having your first baby you might want to even consider dumping the high tech and getting this low maintenance tropical aquarium....

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Aquarium-DV...&ie=UTF8&qid=1408015729&sr=1-30&keywords=fish

That's if you even get enough time to open the box....


----------



## LocustDemon (14 Aug 2014)

Hahaha  
It's due on new years Eve, so I've got some time yet! If all else fails I could shut it down but we shall see!


----------



## ian_m (14 Aug 2014)

LocustDemon said:


> If all else fails I could shut it down but we shall see


Shut the baby down, clever. I have always wanted an off switch for my kids...


----------



## LocustDemon (14 Aug 2014)

I have no words! 
Well I can try and see what happens. Be kicking myself if I just dropped it for the baby because I'd never know if it would have worked! 
And there's no rainbow without the rain!


----------



## Ady34 (14 Aug 2014)

ive just used some of that white Sansibar river sand.....very nice, but very white 
Good luck with the set up Matt


----------



## ADA (14 Aug 2014)

Nice, I love it when new goodies arrive, it's like Xmas.


----------



## LocustDemon (14 Aug 2014)

I'm on nights this week 6pm -  6am and I got up at 8:30 so I didn't miss any parcels! Ha. 
Went to get the cylinder before work tonight, ended up with a 6.35kg one for £14 and they will come replace it when it's empty the same day. Absolute bargain! 
As you can tell I'm worked up tonight! 


Time to start looking at plants, I'm looking at glosso or hc. Love the Pearl grass effect.. 
Also found an aquadip dealer in Rotherham so it's not a million miles away as this is where I'll be going for plants. 
Matt.


----------



## LocustDemon (15 Aug 2014)

6.35kg all for the delightful price of £14per refill! It's either going on a shelf behind the tank or in the cellar top with a chain around it and then just drilling through the wall. Both places have pros and cons. 
Matt.


----------



## ian_m (15 Aug 2014)

LocustDemon said:


> It's either going on a shelf behind the tank or in the cellar top with a chain around it and then just drilling through the wall. Both places have pros and cons


You need to do a bit of reading about the issues people have had when they have located their CO2 a long way from the tank. I think when they first just throw the system together they end up with completely uncontrollable CO2 bubble rate, ending up with nothing, too much or cycling between nothing and too much.

I think the issues is long lengths of CO2 tubing pressurising and depressurising, along with diffusers causing oscillating CO2 supply.

I think you need cylinder -> regulator -> solenoid valve -> the long connecting length of CO2 tubing from cellar/garage -> needle valve -> one way valve -> bubble counter -> diffuser.

The bits in green need to be as short as possible, any long lengths of CO2 piping in this areas causing issues. You might also want to consider the "long connecting length of CO2 tubing from cellar/garage" being made from something tougher than standard CO2 tubing, people have used copper pipe as well as 4/6mm rigid plastic pipe.


----------



## LocustDemon (15 Aug 2014)

Thanks for the input Ian, yeah I was going to put it in the cellar directly below the tank but the cellar top drilled through the wall under the stairs will be less than 1 metre of Co2 pipe from reg>tank. 
The pump has arrived today as well but is in the post office as I was out doing a weld test for a new job. Think I will set the startup date of the tank/planting for the 12th Sept as I'm holiday again before then and would like to see the tank everyday for the first month. 
Matt.


----------



## LocustDemon (23 Aug 2014)

Startup date has been moved to next weekend, finish work at 11am on Fridays now so I'll have Friday Saturday and Sunday to do the scape. Going to get the plants ordered to collect on Friday and the only other thing I need to order is some nutrients.  If anybody has any ideas on some nice plants feel free to input.
Monte Carlo as the carpet plant. Some Rotala Macrandra for a bit of a colour change and I've read it's a good indicator.
Alternathera reineckii mini as it's a bit more colour while staying small. 
Weeping Moss
Selection of crypts
Barteri nana bonsai

Just a quick photo of the wood in the tank to take the rest of the tannins out.
Think I'll be chopping it down so it sits lower and makes more space for planting. Only about 5 fish left in the tank to keep the filter going until I start the scape.


----------



## LocustDemon (28 Aug 2014)

Right, plants ordered and also found out I don't need to run ro water due to the fact my PH is 6.5 after 24 hrs and tds ranges from 75-95. 
Plants so far are,  
Redmoor Root Wood
 Rotala macrandra 
 Micranthemum 'Monte Carlo' 
 Alternanthera reineckii 'Mini' 
Taxiphyllum sp. 'Spiky' moss 
Rotala 'Bonsai'  
Staurogyne repens 
And I also intend on getting a selection of crypts..


----------



## Greenfinger2 (28 Aug 2014)

Hi Locustdemon, That DW looks great now its in the tank  Looking forward to the planting now


----------



## LocustDemon (28 Aug 2014)

Thanks! 
Can't wait for the planting! There on route via dpd and will be here tomorrow! Expect a lot of photo updates


----------



## LocustDemon (29 Aug 2014)

It ended up 2 foot away through a wall in the cellar top! Haha



I can see myself working into the night! Stocked up on two lovely 14 inch pizzas nom nom nom! Plants are here and very well packed, not opened them yet though as I'll do then when I'm at that stage! Will be starting the inside in the next hour or two!

Update on same post because I'm good like that. 
Got wood? With wood? 



I like to think, dead old wood, with a new life sprouting from within.


----------



## ian_m (29 Aug 2014)

Wooow.

If that is your needle valve bubble counter in the cellar, is it not going to a pain in A to adjust CO2 ?

When I couldn't make use of my plants for a couple of days (arrived Tuesday, not planted till Sunday) I put them in the fridge and the "in vitro" ones placed on a window sill, with dib dabs of water. All survived fine.


----------



## LocustDemon (29 Aug 2014)

I can adjust the co2 with the bubble counter next to it. Then it goes straight into the tank on the other side of the hole. I shall do that now, even if it's for a few hours!
It's also in the corner of the kitchen, the door to the cellar,  so real eat to get to.


----------



## ian_m (29 Aug 2014)

I suspect, though I wait to be proved wrong, you will have CO2 rate control issues. The length of tube from needle valve to CO2 diffuser needs to be as short as possible, which is why people who remotely locate their CO2 cylinder and regulator have another needle valve located on the side of their tank.

However, you have no livestock, so out of control CO2, whilst experimenting and setting up won't be an issue.


----------



## LocustDemon (29 Aug 2014)

I may switch it round so it's on the side of the tank then, and get my brother to help set up with a metronome to count bubbles. I did read you post but I though overall length. It's 2. 5 foot from cylinder to water.


----------



## LocustDemon (29 Aug 2014)

Ooo joy. Moss time....


----------



## LocustDemon (29 Aug 2014)

So first I painted the back of the tank, looks a million times better,  black board chalk paint works a treat! 
Then I put some gravel up the back so anything I planted wouldn't have to grow as high to get past the wood. Then put a breathable sheet over it to keep it separate. 


Now the jbl volcanic rock on top of the sheet. 




Then the tropica and the sansibar. 




I think I'm going to cut the wood and turn the tree a little more to the left if I can. 







I'll take some more photos tomorrow when it's settled. 

I know I've probably made a ton of schoolboy errors in setting the tank up, but it's been a big learning curve, and after spending almost 12 hours emptying the tank, cleaning everything and painting etc I'm still in love! 
Super scared about all the what ifs but I'm sure I'll get there! 
Starting the light period for 6 hours. And shall be doing daily water changes... Oh the joy! 

Constructive criticism welcome, even if you come to slate me! I'll take everything on board because this might be my first ever scape but if definitely won't be the last! 
Much love! 
Goodnight.

Edit. 
On the side of the tank now.


----------



## LocustDemon (30 Aug 2014)

Just an update today after its all settled! 







Update,  
Just done today's water change and there was biofilm all over the wood so shrimps are going in next week!


----------



## LocustDemon (2 Sep 2014)

Day 4. 




Plants are growing, Moss is growing. 
Rather happy chappy right now! 
20 amano ordered to collect next Friday at £2.50 each


----------



## ian_m (2 Sep 2014)

LocustDemon said:


> 20 amano ordered to collect next Friday at £2.50 each


I assume your filter is mature and/or you are using some other method to prevent ammonia spike on a new tank ?


----------



## LocustDemon (2 Sep 2014)

Yeah been going for almost a year now. Thanks for your concern though! 
Common Ian! Tell me what you think, good or bad I want to know!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (3 Sep 2014)

Hi LocusDemon, I think your Scape is looking fab I love the look of the tree  On the large piece of DW maybe add a few small  Anubias around the front. And a touch of Java fern at the back Just a though


----------



## LocustDemon (3 Sep 2014)

Thanks! I need to alter it so it tilts a bit more to the left. Just in front of the tree to the right a touch I have some annubis bonsai.  Yeah I've left all the rear free from plants at the minute to see what the flow would be like but will add some more plants in when I start dosing ei ferts. So happy the plants have actually taken though aha! Bloody nerve racking!


----------



## ian_m (3 Sep 2014)

LocustDemon said:


> Tell me what you think, good or bad I want to know!


Well I have a nice corner in my lounge this tank would look the biz, when are you delivering 

However you have made one major miscalculation, easily expressed mathematically to show you in fact what will happen.

You are shortly expecting the following.


 
But you haven't noticed that the first term on the right hand side is in fact infinite, and will be for about 18 years.

This term expands to




leaving no room for the final term in the first equation...


----------



## LocustDemon (3 Sep 2014)

Ahahahahah! Made my day that has! 
Why thank you! 
We shall see  pro at 50percrnt water changes in less than 30 minutes now!


----------



## ian_m (3 Sep 2014)

LocustDemon said:


> We shall see  pro at 50percrnt water changes in less than 30 minutes now


You think you will have 30mins spare in your life...


----------



## LocustDemon (3 Sep 2014)

My ribs are starting to hurt.


----------



## LocustDemon (3 Sep 2014)

Day 5. Huge growth! Tons of little sprouts on the monte carlo  happy happy. 





Day 6


----------



## LocustDemon (9 Sep 2014)

Afternoon all, no post since Thursday as I went to Spain for a few, her indoors kept up tank maintenance and w/c like a hero  
So day 11.
Just done a big w/c and cleaned up all over. 
Plant growth is insane over a few days! Filling out and looking so healthy, Moss has doubled in size! Shall post a photo now but the main one will be tonight with darkness and co2 off. Hope your all well! 
Amano on Friday wooohoo! 
Matt. 









Excuse the reflections!

Also added the tank name. 
Resurrection. 
Basically I like to see it as a dead old tree root that has new life( another tree)  growing out from the root almost resurrecting itself.


Day 11 photo. 




Day 12.


----------



## LocustDemon (11 Sep 2014)

Update! 
Evening all! Hope your all well! 
So I did a water test today before my water change, past one was on Tuesday morning as I'm on 1 per 2 days now. 
Basically everything was 0 and the PH was 6.0-6.4 but closer to 6. (co2 on) will check it before I go to work in the morning to see what it is when it's off. 







Everything in the tank is doing amazingly, the Moss is literally doubling in size! 




Pick up the 20 amano tomorrow for £50!  £2.50 each, bargain! 
So more photos tomorrow of our little friends. 

Cheers, 
Matt.


----------



## LocustDemon (12 Sep 2014)

Evening! Here we are! 
The tds 30 miles from my house where I got the amano's from was nearly 500!
So it took a while to drip feed water to get it down to 100!

Day 14! And a nice amano being king or Queen of the castle on the right! 



















Also got another nice piece of red wood... And a tds pen  
Going to get some phoenix Moss and pelia of a good friend that has helped me tons in this scape with information! 
Also got some juggernata on the cards as well  
Much love! 
Matt.


----------



## REDSTEVEO (12 Sep 2014)

Looking good Matt,

Keep a grip on that moss though, keep trimming it back every chance you can so that it grows laterally along the wood, nice and thick and bushy as opposed to fine and stringy..

Amano shrimp for £2.50 each, what's the name of your TFS again...

Steve

ps have you thought about using a UP inline Co2 diffuser instead of the one your using inside the tank...I think they are brilliant and it takes one more bit of kit out of your tank...

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## LocustDemon (12 Sep 2014)

Cheers Steve! 
I'm so glad you said that, I wasn't sure how to attack it really! Shall plant up some of the Moss again  
It's called Wharf Aquatics just off jnct 28 on the m1 at a place called Pinxton. 
They stock a lot of oddballs and if they don't have it they order it in for you. Also make amazing tanks, pond, reef, reptile the lot! 
Injected some pure oxygen in the bags for you as well just to help the fish along the journey. 

Just had a look at the up in line Diffuser, look rather good to be fair. Might have to look into it! Would mean I could get some tall plants up that side of the tank without messing with the co2 distribution! 

Cheers mate.


----------



## REDSTEVEO (12 Sep 2014)

Matt,

If you type Co2 diffuser into the search bar at the top you will find several threads on these and some pictures...well worth it. I bought mine off Ebay for about £16.00...it really atomises the Co2 into a fine mist and spreads it out more evenly..

Cheers,

Steve.


----------



## LocustDemon (13 Sep 2014)

Today's photo with a new edition just floating and soaking there   going to be a bit of a Moss bridge going on!  
Picking up the ei ferts and some wavy scissors tomorrow from Mr Whelan at Aquarium plant foods  
Hope your all having a super scape fun packed weekend. 
Matt.


Day 16. 




Also took a trip to see Jo and John from Aquarium plant food today and picked up my ei ferts, bottles, syringes and some wavy scissors and a big pinsette. 
Just mixed up my solutions to start using tomorrow  
Shrimp are doing great, tank looks awesome and there no shortage of food for them aha! 
Hope you've all had a good one! 
Matt.


----------



## LocustDemon (16 Sep 2014)

Hey up guys and girls! 
How we all doing? 
So all is well in the tank, growing great, trimmed some dead stuff last night with the w/c and have also starting dosing my ei ferts now. 
Posted some feedback on APFUK sponsor forum of the goodies. 
Day 17




Goodies. 







Think I'm going to trim the Moss Back today and plant up my new feature  
Cheers, 
Matt.


----------



## LocustDemon (16 Sep 2014)

So I cut all the Moss Back and damn there was a lot there!! Really attached itself to the tree though. 
So I put it all on my new piece and tried to make it look as naturally fallen as possible. 
Shall be moving the bonsai tomorrow so it's not losing out on too much light! 

Day 18














Let me know what you think! 
Just adds another bit of hardscape and helps the bogwood not look like such a lump! 
Cheers, 
Matt.


Day 19




Day 20, monte carlo is suffering. Think it might be co2 but we shall see.


----------



## LocustDemon (20 Sep 2014)

Day 21
I took all the monte carlo out and split it into 2/3 then got rid of the dead bits in the centre of the bunches. 




Day 22
Moss on the tree is coming on lovely! Growing lovely and thick  
Monte carlo has started to come on already   happy aquarium weekend! 
If anybody from the north wharf Aquatics at Pinxton has the annual sale this weekend! Super crazy deals  




Much love, 
Matt.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (21 Sep 2014)

Hi LocusDemon, Looking Fab You must be over the moon


----------



## LocustDemon (22 Sep 2014)

Hey up mate, yeah I really am! 
Must be super. Lucky to not have had any major problems yet touch wood! Must be the awesome advice up got haha. 
You must be happy with all your little projects going on, I think there amazing! I really want to have one on my window sill in the kitchen, it faces the sun all day long for a good 6-8 hours, be nice to see what comes of it! 




Matt.


Day 23




Day 24













Day 25




Matt.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (23 Sep 2014)

Hi Matt,
Your Plants are looking fab There growing in nicely 
It is the great advice on UKAPS . Great that you are giving a W-K a go  The W-K will get to hot in direct sunlight. I cooked a couple of W-K once on the windowsill


----------



## LocustDemon (26 Sep 2014)

Heyooo! Hope your all well, it's Friday! And I decided not to work this weekend ahhhh! 
Instead I went and picked up some gorgeous crystal f1's that all have the Taiwan bee gene. 
There all sss / so grade. Blue, red, black, white. Super happy!  
Day 26



Day 27



Day 28




Now for the shrimp! Chappy photos as there phone pictures, I'll whip out the proper camera tomorrow! 












Mosura smiley ssss grade! 
















Hope you love them as much as me! 
PH is 6.2
Tds is 150
Gh is 5
Kh is 2 but not started using my ro water yet. 
Started using salty shrimp gh+

Much love, 
Matt.


----------



## tim (27 Sep 2014)

Nice shrimp matt, scapes coming along nicely too.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (27 Sep 2014)

Hi Matt, Nice shrimp


----------



## LocustDemon (15 Oct 2014)

Evening all! Hope your all doing great now that winter is here! 

So been having a few problems with the tank lately in terms of hair algea, was seems to be bba but can't tell if it's green or brown... 
I'm pretty sure I did it all by myself! When I put the crs in a changed the hardness of the water with two big water changes on consecutive days, (I screwed up the first day and rectified the second)  thus taking all co2 and nutrients out of the water. My monte carlo is growing okay but the underneath is going brown (trimmed it a few times) 
Leafs on other plants have holes in too. 
Tank mates are 19 amano. 
22 high grade f1 crs. 
And a few red ramshorn snails. 

I'm a newb and I'll gladly take a roasting if I'm doing something really wrong as I'd love nothing more than a healthy tank! If you need any more info then just ask! 

Tank is a trigon 190 (horrible for flow) 
Co2 is 1:30pm -  8pm
6.35kg bottle with co2art Bazooka Diffuser on centre of left face(soon to be changed to inline up from co2art) 
Lights 2x 28 watt natural daylight bulbs. 3pm - 9pm
Filtration - fluval 405 with spraybar on back right wall facing horizontal. 
300lph pump bottom right front concern. 
1000lph power head top back centre facing towards front right on just below half power. 

Dose ei ferts at 40ml per day but changing it down as I need a new regime so it doesn't drive the tds as high. 

Tds -  200
Gh - 5
Kh -  2
Ph - 6.2 
I use remineralised ro water. 

Thanks so much for taking the time to read that wall of text, 
Matt.


----------



## ceg4048 (15 Oct 2014)

Hi Matt,
              Hair algae and BBA are classic symptoms of low CO2. It has not much to do with water changes or nutrients. A greater plant mass now needs a greater amount of CO2 and flow. Slowly increase the injection rate so as not to stress the fish and increase the flow rate if you have an adjustable flow control. With such a low KH it's difficult to measure the pH drop profile but that would have given you a better idea of the gas behavior. If you're changing to an inline device that should help with gas dissolution.

You can trim the plants a bit more regularly to get flow into the beds and you can supplement with daily liquid carbon, but just be careful since the inverts are sensitive.

Cheers,


----------



## LocustDemon (15 Oct 2014)

Thanks for the quick reply mate!  I was that focused on fluctuating co2 I never thought of there not been enough... I shall increase the co2 slowly until the new inline gets here ( ordering right now) for a tank my size what would you recommend dosing in ml for ei ferts per day without effecting the plants. Want to try keep my tds sub 200 ideally.
Thanks again! 
Matt.


----------



## ceg4048 (16 Oct 2014)

Well, I don't really worry too much about arbitrary TDS numbers. The TDS also increases due to the food you add to the tank, as well as due to the waste products from fish and plants. So keeping the water clean with large regular water change is more important than chasing some ideal fantasy number.

In any case, It's not easy to say exactly how much of this or that powder will reduce the TDS by "X" ppm. If you're concerned about the number then just reduce the dosing across the board by some percentage, say, 10% and then measure the TDS throughout the week. If that doesn't do the trick on the first go then repeat the reduction until you are comfortable with the numbers - but just be aware that anything which dissolves in the water contributes to conductivity, not only the nutrient powders. Also be aware that if you get too tunnel vision with the TDS number you can fall too far below the required nutrient concentration levels and have plant health issues. For rooted plants you can always enrich the substrate locally with NPK ice cubes (home made root tabs). That might allow you to reduce the water column dosing, but that won't help epiphytic plants such as moss, although these are slow growing anyway.

A side benefit of reduced dosing is that a lower nutrient loading also reduces the plants demand for CO2 so you will be somewhat less likely to suffer these algae symptoms when the CO2 falls a little low. Again, it's not possible to say reducing dosing by "Xppm" will allow you to reduce injection by "Ybpm". Just make minor adjustments and wait a few weeks to observe how the plants make _their_ adjustments.

BBA can also be a stability issue and might need to be tackled separately, perhaps by tweaking the timing of the gas. The pH profile checks are a decent way to check this, but hair definitely tells you the gas availability is low compared to what the plants had gotten used to.

CO2 is like a narcotic. Plants always want more, and the more they get the more they want. That's why CO2 enriched tanks are always suffering CO2 related faults. 

Ironic, isn't it?

Cheers,


----------



## LocustDemon (16 Oct 2014)

Thanks for taking the time to write such a big explanation. I understand a lot more about it now, and the demand for co2 is amusing! I've turned it up a little, inline will be here tomorrow and I've also ordered two grolux bulbs as I have a marine daylight bulb in the back of the tank for some unknown reason!! 
Shrimps are still all good and there a priority really as I don't want them suffering! 
Matt.


----------



## ceg4048 (17 Oct 2014)

LocustDemon said:


> I have a marine daylight bulb in the back of the tank for some unknown reason!!


Well, an excellent (and well known) reason would be that you like the look of it. That's the best reason of all. On the other hand, if you _don't_ like the color then that's the best reason for being rid of it. 

Grolux bulbs are very pink/purple, and a tank lit exclusively with Grolux gives the tank an eerie purple hue, which, in my opinion, is novel for a few hours at a time, but is really creepy when used the entire photoperiod. Again, in my opinion, the best use of Grolux and other pink/purple bulbs such as Triton/Triplus is to use them in combination with other bulbs so that any red coloration that occurs in plants and fish will be enhanced without that overwhelming magenta hue.

Cheers,


----------



## LocustDemon (17 Oct 2014)

So both my parcels are here, just one is in the post office until Sunday when I can collect it! Would be the Diffuser! Haha. Put the grolux bulb at the front and left the high light at the back. Looks amazing, reds are awesome! Shall give you an update when the inline is in! Have a good weekend all. 
Matt.


----------



## LocustDemon (31 Oct 2014)

Evening all! Happy Halloween! Even if your trying to hide but your fish tank light draws people in!! 
No updates for a while, a lot has happend! 
The Diffuser is amazing, works great! 
I'll just post up some photos for tonight and explain tomorrow as I'm I'll (cue violins) and tired! 
Long story short, shrimp are out of the planted, co2 turned up and dosing again. Nano tank is up and running and shrimp are happy! 
Changed the planted tank around a bit aswell and I'm super happy with it, still a bit murky though.


----------



## Steven (6 Dec 2014)

Hi LocustDemon, 

Just read this journal and very interested to see the latest updates/pictures?? 
You mentioned Wharf aquatics in an earlier post....my favourite place to hide out!! I also ventured into the world of planted aquariums whilst my partner was pregnant and have managed to hang in there but now downsized to a high tech nano!! (All products from Co2 Art as yourself!)


----------

